# Didn't miss this time!



## stick-n-string (Sep 12, 2010)

The guys i hunt with love to rag me for my misses! Yes I have missed more than my share, but today i am proud to say I didn't miss!


----------



## Night Wing (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats, 
Good Hit
Good size Doe


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 12, 2010)

No you didn't. Good job Jonathan.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice one!  Congrats!


----------



## snook24 (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats man!! Nice doe! Guess you have redeemed yourself and were gonna have to lay off the jokes now haha Good job!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 12, 2010)

snook24 said:


> Congrats man!! Nice doe! Guess you have redeemed yourself and were gonna have to lay off the jokes now haha Good job!



now i just gotta get the allusive hog!


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 13, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 13, 2010)

Great job and good shooting!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2010)

Longbow doe.......... Awesome job and great shootin.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 13, 2010)

good shootin!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 13, 2010)

great job and fine shot placement!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice doe, Congrats


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 13, 2010)

Great job buddy!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 13, 2010)

good deal congr...........


----------



## BigJim Bow (Sep 13, 2010)

Fantastic S-n-s.  Nice hit!

BigJim


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 13, 2010)

Good deal!  That's a fine one right there.


----------



## BGBH (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job & nice shooting   >>>---->


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 13, 2010)

Outstanding! Way ta go Jonathon.


----------



## SOS (Sep 13, 2010)

That's one smoked doe!  Well done.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> No you didn't. Good job Jonathan.



YES HE DID!!!

Awesome Dude!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job man!!! Happy for you. Bet she didn't go far.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 13, 2010)

Great job Jonathon and a nice shot, glad u got the monkey off your back, lol.


----------



## Bowana (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job Jonathan!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great job Jonathan! A public land deer with trad gear is a great accomplishment. Glad you had a camera this time. Tell the story behind the kill.
Clay


----------



## Tikki (Sep 13, 2010)

Great Job!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2010)

Way to go Jonathan!!! That's a long nose nanny!


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 13, 2010)

nice shot!


----------



## bownarrow (Sep 13, 2010)

looks good, probly got front end both lungs, bet she didn't go far


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2010)

Good going. I call them warning shots not the big M. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am at work right now but i will give ya'll the full details this evening.


----------



## snook24 (Sep 13, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> now i just gotta get the allusive hog!



LOL you will get him! Im gonna try to get out there within the next couple weeks and we will go after them


----------



## devolve (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job! I love to see traditional kills.  I have both compound and a recurve myself.  Hope to be hunting with the recurve as soon as I get some proper arrows for it.  Congrats on the doe


----------



## rastaman (Sep 13, 2010)

Way to go sir!


----------



## Elbow (Sep 13, 2010)

You da man Jonathan!!!!

Way to go!!! Now hold your head up high!!  Now the guys can't rag ya! 

El


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweet! Proud for you Jonathon.

You sure made a good shot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 13, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> now i just gotta get the allusive hog!



Just find a red pig Jonathan...that will take all the guess work out of it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 13, 2010)

Good shot Jonathan!!!!! That grin on that face says it all don't it....waiting for the story!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job.  Nice shot.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice nanny! Congrats on the success.


----------



## ignition07 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great job Jonathan!!!  Proud of you man!!


----------



## markland (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats Jonathan, the pig will come soon I hope!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 13, 2010)

congrat awesome shot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 13, 2010)

Great job Jonathan!!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2010)

Way to go and good shooting!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 13, 2010)

I was hunting on public land, in a funnel with hardwoods. she and 2 other does came out at 120 yards or so out and they funneled down straight to me. The doe I shot almost walked away from me out of range, but she was acting real nervous so she decided to turn and circle around me. Well, this put her broadside straight in front of me at 17 yards. I shot her with a 3 piece Big Jim Buffalo bow #50 125 grain magnus 4 blade.  had a complete pass through and she ran about 60-80 yards and crash almost in sight. I didn't even bother to try to blood trail her for I was able to go straight to her, which always makes it easier! 

If you look at the pic below she was standing right in front of the log that is laying down. It was almost like I was calling my shot because my arrow is pointing right at it.

Well thank you everyone for ya'll kind words, this just proves that even a blind hog can find a nut


----------



## robert carter (Sep 13, 2010)

Good Job. Stay on`m.RC


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Sep 13, 2010)

nice good job


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 13, 2010)

Way to go Jonathan.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 14, 2010)

Enjoyed the story Jonathan....may it be the first of a full ticket this season for you!!!!!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 14, 2010)

YAHOO!  Wonderful shot!


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 14, 2010)

Way to keep at it , CONGRATS !


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 14, 2010)

good shot!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2010)

Good going! Congratulations on a fine looking animal.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

das right, good job!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 15, 2010)

Good job man, nice shot!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 15, 2010)

Way to go. Thanks for the pics and story


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 8, 2011)

Im ready to do this again! Come on sept 10!


----------

